# What do you wish you knew back then?



## mabelsmith40 (Mar 20, 2012)

Health is so important and especially as I have gotten older. I believe there are some habits I wish I had not taken part of - like smoking when I was younger. I am glad I quit.


----------



## StillSurfing (Mar 20, 2012)

I wish we all knew Bill Gates' secrets eh!

Candy/Sweets were my downfall unfortunately and only have a select few of the original nashers still intact!

The advances in tooth care in recent years, were a few decades too late for mine.....!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2012)

I wish I knew (or cared about) then, the value of eating healthy foods and not junk and sweets.  I always hated vegetables as a kid, and was a picky eater in some areas.  I also smoked, but I quit almost thirty years ago, smart choice!  Congrats on your quitting Mabel!


----------



## jeremygolan (Mar 20, 2012)

I wish that i knew the benefits of exercise and eating right. they always say that your younger years set the tone for the rest of your life! however its never too late!


----------



## silverback5 (Mar 20, 2012)

I really wish I had taken better care of my teeth. I only have a couple of my own left now and have to wear dentures. If only I had gone to the dentist regularly. Then again, I'm pretty terrified of the dentist. Maybe dentures aren't so bad.


----------



## MargotLilli (Mar 20, 2012)

I wish I had been more active in my youth. I always put off becoming fit and I didn't realize how difficult getting active becomes when you're older until it was too late.


----------



## Buster'sGrandad (Mar 21, 2012)

I wish I had known that M&Ms were not my friends and that the time we had together was neither special nor valuable. I should have spent more time getting to know the cool kids like Carrot and Celery.


----------



## Patnono (Apr 13, 2019)

Raising kids was so difficult and that they Never leave


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2019)

I wish I had known that Fatty Liver if not taken care of can lead to cirrhosis and in not that long a period of time.  The doctors did not tell me.   :shucks:


----------



## Patnono (Apr 19, 2019)

Sorry for you, but didn't know that either.  Doctors aren't doing their job . My doctor didn't tell me having cholesterol over 200 was bad for you, mines was at 360 my friend who was a nutritionist at the time told me, I was a Ticking Time Bomb. And another doctor didn't tell me I had diabetes, an urgent care doctor did. We deserve better!!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 19, 2019)

I wish I'd known that 18 really was too young to be married.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2019)

How to be grateful and that the grass isn't always greener on the other side.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 19, 2019)

I wish I knew that baking myself in the sun on the beach for hours or in the back yard all those years would dry out and wrinkle my skin in my old age, more than expected.  I'm just lucky I never got skin cancer from the sun exposure, knock on wood.


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 19, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I wish I knew that baking myself in the sun on the beach for hours or in the back yard all those years would dry out and wrinkle my skin in my old age, more than expected.  I'm just lucky I never got skin cancer from the sun exposure, knock on wood.


Just think of all that sunshine thats still in you


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 19, 2019)

It seems you've found gratitude and satifaction of the grass under your feet.


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 19, 2019)

I believe a lot of OA damage to my body and also dental issues are due to over love of  sugars and carbs...would I have controlled what I did, I'd like to think so....


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 21, 2019)

I wish I had been raised vegan. 99% of all health problems I experienced, in my early-teens until I became vegetarian, at 25, were a result of my meat-centered diet. When I went vegan, at 40, things got even better.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 21, 2019)

How to get her into the back seat of my car without a big hassle  !


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 21, 2019)

Falcon said:


> How to get her into the back seat of my car without a big hassle  !



John:  What is this about.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 21, 2019)

Jamin,  Do I hafta draw  you  pictures?   How old ARE  you ???


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm 81 soon, no pictures needed, forget I asked.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 21, 2019)

Jamin,  Sorry  I was so abrupt  with you.  (BTW.....I'm  95.)


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 21, 2019)

I wish I had watched my sweet wife cook while she was here.  It would have helped me now.  RIP Honey...


----------



## win231 (Apr 21, 2019)

Falcon said:


> Jamin,  Sorry  I was so abrupt  with you.  (BTW.....I'm  95.)



And you're still gettin' into the back seat?    :cool1:


----------



## Patnono (Apr 22, 2019)

Sorry for your lost


----------

